# Kleidung für Mountainbike Anfänger



## nge89 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen was ich für den Anfang zum Mountainbiken am besten brauche? Im Moment fahre ich mit Jogginghose,
T-Shirt,Kapuzenpulli und Jacke drüber,normale Turnschuhe und Kappe, was natürlich ehr suboptimal ist, was Sicherheit angeht.
 Außerdem schwitze ich in den Sachen sehr leicht, auch wenn es draußen arschkalt ist.
Beim Helm habe ich mir schon den Met Terra rausgesucht, ist der empfehlenswert oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?
Da ich Student bin habe ich nicht soviel Geld zur Verfügung, aber die meisten Kleidungsstücke sind ziemlich teuer, daher meine Frage:
Was brauche ich aufjedenfall und wo gibt es billige Sachen?


mfg


----------



## Matrahari (21. Februar 2011)

Schau mal hier rein:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468230


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Februar 2011)

Für den Winter auf jeden Fall Funktionsunterwäsche damit durch das Schwitzen dein Körper nicht auskühlt.
Gibt im Moment grad bei Aldi-Süd Motorradunterwäsche für 10euro die sich auch sehr gut zum biken eignet.
Grüssle


----------



## TheJohnny (21. Februar 2011)

Bevor Du weiter fährst, HELM KAUFEN! Das ist das Wichtigste.
Ich kann den Alpina Firebird empfehlen.
Tchibo hat auch oft günstige Funktionsunterwäsche. Du kannst auch im örtlichen Sportladen nach reduzierten Artikeln schauen. Kaufe keine Sachen mit Baumwollanteil; das ist zwar zuerst warm, dann aber mit Feuchtigkeit vollgesogen.
Falls Du in der Nähe der Schwäbischen Alb wohnst, kannst Du beim Fabrikverkauf von Gonso vorbeischauen.


----------



## montero (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,

über den Helm kann ich nichts sagen, neben guten Schutzeigenschaften ist jedoch vor allem eine gute Passgenauigkeit für genau deinen Kopf das Wichtigste. Ich zähle mich zwar eher zu den Internet-Käufern, aber beim Helm würde ich doch lieber den Fachhändler deines Vertrauens aufsuchen, verschiedene Modelle probieren und mich beraten lassen.

Recht gute Radklamotten bekommst du bei Decathlon. Die haben ein super Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Bin selbst Ganzjähresbiker und fahre meine Decathlon-Montur durch den zweiten Winter.


----------



## nge89 (21. Februar 2011)

Im Schnäppchen Thread war ich schon unterwegs, muss ich nochmal genauer rein gucken. Die Funktionsunterwäsche werde ich mir auch mal angucken.
Ich glaube das mit der Baumwolle war bisher mein Problem. Habe sonst fast nur Sachen mit Baumwolle an. Was zieht ihr denn so zu warmem und kaltem Wetter an?
Ja wegen Helm sollte ich wahrscheinlich echt zu einem Geschäft gehen, anstatt Online zu kaufen. Ich habe die Möglichkeit zum H&S Bike Discount zu fahren.
Sollte ich da auch mal vorbei gucken?

mfg


----------



## jazhara (21. Februar 2011)

Also, ich habe mir kleidungstechnisch für den Anfang auch erst mal "nur" ne Radhose zugelegt, das war aber ne echt gute Entscheidung, wahrscheinlich würde mein Hintern ansonsten noch mehr schmerzen als sowieso schon....Über die Funktionsunterwäsche von Aldi und Tchibo kann ich aber bisher auch nur Positives berichten, hatte die eh (für's joggen). Allerdings krieg ich - egal wie viele Hosen ich übereinander anhabe - bisher beim Biken immer einen kalten Ar*** (trotz Funktionsunterwäsche)... Seltsamerweise werden die Finger nach ner Weile richtig warm (ok, im offenen Gelände sah das etwas anders aus, aber im Wald war's echt ok )

Allerdings hab ich den Eindruck, dass durch die Funktionssachen ("Thermo"Laufjacke von Tchibo) der Wind schon ziemlich durchbläst, da muss man wohl doch etwas mehr investieren, stand aber schon mal irgendwo (bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen)...


----------



## Matrahari (21. Februar 2011)

nge89 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit der Baumwolle war bisher mein Problem. Habe sonst fast nur Sachen mit Baumwolle an. Was zieht ihr denn so zu warmem und kaltem Wetter an?
> 
> 
> mfg



Ja, Baumwolle is schlecht, der saugt den SchweiÃ auf und transportiert ihn nicht nach auÃen.

FÃ¼r den Sommer wÃ¼rde ich dir zu nem Jersey raten, die halten einigermaÃen kÃ¼hl, auf normalen t-shirts bekommst du meist riesige SchweiÃflecken. Falls du was ohne Sitzpolster mÃ¶chtest wÃ¤ren die Shorts ganz interessant http://link.koeln.de/strauss, wurde auch schon im SchnÃ¤ppchen-Forum angesprochen.



Wenn du anfÃ¤ngst ziemlich oft zu fahren, wÃ¼rde ich dir zu ner Hose/Short mit gutem Polster raten.
Fox Ranger ist ziemlich gut und vom Preis her auch nicht zu teuer.

Im Winter 
1. Schicht: Hickory FunktionswÃ¤sche-Set, wenn du GlÃ¼ck hast 25â¬, sehr gute FunktionswÃ¤sche
2. Schicht: Windstopper T-Shirt
3. Schicht: Softshell-Fahrradjacke vom Aldi (Ohne gute FunktionswÃ¤sche drunter, schwitzt man in ihr als hÃ¤tte einer nen Eimer Wasser einen gekippt), diesen Winter hatte ich ne ziemlich  dÃ¼nne Sporthose an, Wasserdichte Stiefel (hab meine  StraÃen-Winterstiefel benutzt, TNF back to berkeley sind absolut  Wasserdicht, leicht und ideal zum Rad fahren), Wind- und Wasserdichte  Handschuhe sonst bekommst du ziemlich kalte Finger, Sturmhaube -->  odlo, nicht zu teuer, gute qualitÃ¤t und hÃ¤lt sehr warm und natÃ¼rlich  Skisocken.

So war mir nach 3 stunden bei 30cm Schnee und minusgraden noch total warm und trocken war ich auch.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp, hab ich vor kurzem gekauft, OCK Zipphose (ohne Polster) http://link.koeln.de/ockzipp,  ist gÃ¼nstiger als die meisten anderen Radhosen und ganz gut und du  kannst sie durch den ReiÃverschluss das ganze Jahr Ã¼ber benutzen.

Wenn du anfÃ¤ngst Ã¶fters zu fahren, dann wÃ¼rde ich dir auch zu etwas mit guten Sitzpolstern raten.
Die Fox Ranger ist ziemlich gut und vom Preis her nicht extrem teuer, wie viele andere.


----------



## LeonF (21. Februar 2011)

Ich liiiiieeeebe dem MET terra!
Super leicht, super angenehm zu tragen, gut belüftet, alles toll!
ich würd ihn aber trotzdem vorher anprobieren...


----------



## Carat (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich kann dir als Helm den Alpina Mythos empfehlen - aber auf
jeden Fall vorher anprobieren!
Bei H&S bekommst du den momentan für 55 Euro - Schnäppchen!

Als Radhose hab ich ne Fox Campus mit Innenhose (zum Rausnehmen) - 
die ist top.

Ansonsten Funktionsunterwäsche und was ich auch wichtig finde sind
gute Handschuhe - hab welche von Shimano, leicht gepolstert an den
wichtigen Stellen.

Softshell Jacke oder Windstopper Kleidung ist zu empfehlen!

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## nge89 (21. Februar 2011)

Danke Leute, das hat mir bisher echt schonmal sehr weiter geholfen!
Ich werde jetzt wohl als erstes mal nach ordentlicher Funktionswäsche ausschau halten und dann
irgendwann nach H&S fahren und da ein paar Helme ausprobieren und mal gucken wie die Bikes von denen da so sind.
Gibt es denn auch billige gepolsterte Hosen, die lang sind? Die bisherigen Fox Hosen sind ja alle ehr für den Sommer gedacht.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (23. Februar 2011)

guten tag,
ich hab lange gesucht, aber noch keine short gefunden, die etwas über die knie geht und nicht zu teuer ist.

könnt ihr mir vllt weiterhelfen.?


----------



## Matrahari (23. Februar 2011)

TiiM schrieb:


> nicht zu teuer ist.



Teuer kann man unterschiedlich definieren, wieviel max. ?


----------



## TiiM (23. Februar 2011)

so 50-60â¬


----------



## Matrahari (23. Februar 2011)

TiiM schrieb:


> so 50-60



Dann hast du nicht richtig gesucht, schau mal unter Fox Ranger Short, davon gibts viele für 50.

Hier solltest du auch genügend finden, von 23,78 bis 118,89.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1084

ansonsten hibike, bike-mailorder usw....


----------



## Hacky 2003 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo Matrahari
Woran erkenne ich welche Hosen eine innenhose haben und welche nicht da mein englisch mich hier leider im Stich lässt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Matrahari (23. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung...Produktbeschreibung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

